# Healthy, 1 year old puppy suddenly dies



## Sonomawineguy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am writing as my very healthy 1 year old puppy went to sleep and never woke up a couple of nights ago. We had a normal day, went to the dog park, played a couple of games of fetch in our yard, and she ate and drank normally.

My wife let her out to pee and poop in the yard we had specifically set up for that activity, everything went as normal, she came in and laid down at my wife's feet and two hours later, when my wife was coming to bed, the dog didn't move. She got me up and the dog was still warm but not breathing. She was clearly dead. This happened late at night on a weekend and the vet was closed. All we could do was wrap her up and take her outside.

There were no signs whatsoever. She was a rescue, pound pup who had all her shots, had some early problems with mites, but was completely healthy and active up until she passed. No one we have talked to has ever heard about this with a one year old puppy. Even the vet said it was extremely rare but offered no other explanations. We could not afford to do a necropsy.

We are completely devastated and are just looking for any possible answers. We know we will never know, but just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.

Thank you,

Jim Morris


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Run free, little girl. It sounds like it could be cardiac related. Sometimes their hearts don't grow correctly or aren't constructed right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine how you feel! How very sad, she was so young! 

The only thing I can think of is maybe she had a heart condition?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this.

Like Katie said, could have been cardiac related. Possible stroke too, but seemingly too young for that.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Heart condition is what came to my mind too. I am so sorry.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! 

Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss  I think it could easily have been a heart attack or existing condition


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - I lost my first GSD to a heart attack - the vet told me then that heart conditions in dogs are almost always congenital - even though there was nothing you could have done, it still hurts - I am so very sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking to lose a dog that's lead a nice long life, I can't imagine what it must be like to lose one so young. My condolences to you and your family.

I agree, some type of an undiagnosed heart problem is about the only thing I can think of that would kill a puppy like you described.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I happened to one foster dog of mine, he was gone within seconds. He looked very healthy, loved racing through the yard. There is a congenital heart condition that can cause sudden death in a young dog, forgot the name. It can even happen to people, young athletes. There is nothing you could have done. I am very sorry...


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I can't help, as I'm new to GSD's, but I am very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

Holy Cow I am so so sorry about the loss of your Puppy!  I to have never heard this before.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My gosh that's horrible, I'm so very sorry for your loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a healthy dog who was at rest when she had a heart attack and died. Totally healthy. No signs at all. Sometimes bad things happen to good dogs. 

I'm very sorry this happened to you, big hugs.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so sorry.. BIG HUGS!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim, I am so sorry for your loss, It breaks my heart to hear this.

Deno


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a white boxer that this happen to ones. He was a great dog, very health. One day I went out to the front yard and found him laying there lifeless. There is a cardiac problem that some dogs have, don't know the name, where their heart beats the wrong way. Sadly most of the time it is something that can't be diagnosed until after the dog has passed. 

I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for you loss


----------



## mollymcgee (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for your lost. I treat my pets just like I treated my kids, LOVE LOVE LOVE. I would get up in middle of the night to be sure the kids were breathing. Ever since our 2 1/2 yr old GSD female had 3 seizures 2 months ago we keep constant eye on her and she is on meds. She loves sleeping in my lap (yes 90lb big baby) and sleeping so sound that I'm always checking her to be sure she's breathing.
Bless you all.


----------



## RiotGirl (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

I know GSDs are prone to a number of cardiac abnormalities which can lead to death if not diagnosed and treated early on. Most of the time they don't exhibit signs until it's too late. 
I cared for a pair at a hospital years ago who were boarding. They were 8 months old. I heard screaming coming from the kennels and ran back to find the brother was screaming because the other was not breathing. I did CPR until the owner showed up but he never recovered. Necropsy showed pulmonic stenosis. 

Take comfort in knowing that it was obviously a peaceful passing and that her last day was an amazing one. It could've been much more lonely for that little pup if you had not rescued her and gave her a loving home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Have to agree that it sounds like an undiagnosed heart condition. It happens. Nothing you can do about it. My understanding is the passing is usually peaceful and in this case, it sounds like for your girl, it was. Take comfort in knowing she had a great last day and knew she was loved. 

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure she's got another pup already picked out to help heal your hearts. Just remember to be open to it because it may come sooner or later into your life. I'm a firm believer in the fact the ones we lose always send another our way paw picked personally by them.


----------



## Bill & Ann (Dec 27, 2013)

Our heart goes out to you and your family. We lost our 2 year German Shepherd today. Bear was a wonderful dog and in great shape. He went for a small run with my wife, came home and went to sit in his favorite spot on the back patio. My wife was looking through the kitchen window, and saw him collapse. She tried to revive him, but he died quickly. The vet said it could of been a stroke or a heart attack. He was loved by everyone he met, he was a gentle soul. We miss you Bear, and wil always love you.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss:/ but also thank you for rescuing that dog and welcoming it into your home and giving it the chance to be loved before passing away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holmes11210 (Dec 27, 2013)

Not to sound to morbid but did the dog pick up or play with anything from the dog park? Do you have neighbors that were annoyed with barking?

I am a retired cop and sometimes we would get poisoned animals. We put out a warning in NYC a few years again yo warn against using items at dog parks that the owners did not bring themselves.

I'm really sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holmes11210 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I'm a retired NYPD officer and we had a warning for local dog parks. There were a rash of poisonings and we warned to keep dogs away from discarded toys and food.

Poisoning could show symptoms such as diarrhea or vomiting but some poisons could go undetected.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Unfortunately some sicko could have left down poison, its happening at tons of dog parks in every city all over the world. 
I am very sorry for your loss, i feel terrible for you


----------

